# FB group - We want I-Ninja for Steam



## VMM (Dec 10, 2012)

I-Ninja is a game made by Namco, that was released for PC, Gamecube and PS2



Even been an aweseome game, I-Ninja didn't make the success it dserved, and is barely known nowadays.






I created a facebook group to unite the fans of this amazing game.
So I ask everybody to enter my group, so we can make Namco realize the potential of this game, and re-release this game on steam, making them it compatible with Windows 8 and widescreen.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/Ininja4Steam/

Thank You for reading


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh mah gosh! I played that game hardcore when I first got it. It was such a great game. Also very difficult at times 



Spoiler



like that part of the game where you are riding the ball downhill and have to collect all of the coins on the way down, but the stage also gets thinner you have to make it to the end in order to win. I don't remember if I ever actually beat that part or not...


----------



## VMM (Dec 13, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Oh mah gosh! I played that game hardcore when I first got it. It was such a great game. Also very difficult at times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I believe you're talking about ninja ball extreme

I was playing the game recently and was finding the game difficulty normal,
until I've got to the chalenges "Ninja Ball Ultra" and "Ninja Ball Extreme".
Lucky of us that we don't have to get all the coins on those levels, otherwise it would be nearly impossible 

I ask you to join my facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/groups/Ininja4Steam/


----------



## Devin (Dec 13, 2012)

i-Ninja was an excellent game. I'd join your group but I'm at school ATM. Would love to see it on Steam.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 13, 2012)

This would never work.

You're dealing with Bamco now. If there's money to be made from this, there's not a chance in hell they'll do it. Bamco seems to have a phobia of making money, and do as many business decisions as they can...to avoid making any money.
Even if they changed their ways, they just don't give a shit about their customers...at all.

Basically, Bamco is a terrible company.


----------



## Arras (Dec 13, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> This would never work.
> 
> You're dealing with Bamco now. If there's money to be made from this, there's not a chance in hell they'll do it. Bamco seems to have a phobia of making money, and do as many business decisions as they can...to avoid making any money.
> Even if they changed their ways, they just don't give a shit about their customers...at all.
> ...


I wonder what's worse, a company that doesn't care about making money or one that milks its franchises like hell and never tries anything new or different.


----------



## VMM (Dec 14, 2012)

Arras said:


> I wonder what's worse, a company that doesn't care about making money or one that milks its franchises like hell and never tries anything new or different.


at least the later will provide you games you want to play.

People complain about Activision milking Call of Duty, but at least you have option.
I like I-Ninja, but it does not work on my Windows 8, neither Kununtu 12.04,
so surely the later is better.


----------

